# Evaluation for wheelchair



## Kae Hunter CPC (Dec 8, 2010)

Our Ortho doc is going to do an evaluation on a patient to determine the need for a wheelchair.  I have searched high and low and still have not come up with an ICD-9 or a CPT that would work for this type of visit.  Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 8, 2010)

Possibly 97542? -Wheelchair mgmt (*assessment*, fitting, training) each 15 minutes-

97542=The health care provider assesses the patient for the type and size of a wheelchair or trains the patient in the proper wheelchair skills (e.g., propulsion, safety techniques).


----------



## Kae Hunter CPC (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you very much.  That gives me some direction.


----------

